
Dan Ingalls working on a new web application platform for Sun - leoc
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/internet/applications/news/index.cfm?newsid=2774
======
leoc
The article isn't the clearest, but Flair seems likely to be a Smalltalk-like
platform implemented in Javascript (and _vice versa_ ). Does this mean that
client-side Java is now officially dead? Also, what will Flair's display
engine be - does Sun have something that can compete with WPF or PDF?

(Via programming.reddit , courtesy of Reddit user crmaki .)

------
Powerscroft
Not much meat in hte article but it is there though so we can take a view of
what is going on.

------
SwellJoe
Not much meat in that article.

